
Show HN: Simple SaaS Price Optimization in 30 Days Using Your Stripe and GA Data - Tenoke
https://saas.aristander.ai/
======
Tenoke
[https://saas.aristander.ai/](https://saas.aristander.ai/) Hi everyone, we
made this tool after watching Kevin Hale's pricing video. This tool helps SaaS
companies better price their products using price optimization. You upload a
Google Analytics CSV, and a Stripe CSV - and we return the next (best) price
to test. Over time, your prices will become optimized. We don't store any
data. Let me know if you have any questions.

~~~
FeeJai
Very interesting. Data differs significantly from our estimates. May I ask how
you get to your results?

~~~
Tenoke
We fit a Bayesian model to your data (profit/session) - which gives a mean +
variance at each price point, and we sample randomly from the model within the
confidence intervals - this balances exploration + exploitation.

